# Meinungen zum Samsung UE37D6200



## B3RG1 (24. Juni 2011)

Was haltet ihr vom oben genannten Samsung UE37D6200 ?
Bin auf der Suche nach nem 37-Zoll Fernseher und da bin ich auf den gestoßen. Samsung-typisch ziemlich gut ausgestattet, das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört ist das Edge-LED-Backlight. Ist ja von Fernseher zu Fernseher verschieden. Bei manchen hat man nen super Bild und es scheint kaum was durch, bei anderen ist es eine wahre Plage, diese ganzen Lichthöfe. Leider hab ich bisher nirgends nen Test gefunden, obwohl er ziemlich interessant erscheint.
Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja mehr Ahnung und besitzt ihn sogar? 
Danke schonmal für euer Feedback


----------



## Carl (24. Juni 2011)

Greif zum LE37C650 oder höher. 

Da besteht nicht das Problem, mit der falschen Ausleuchtung


----------



## B3RG1 (24. Juni 2011)

Okey, ich schau mir den mal an. Aber wie siehts mit 3D aus? Kommt da noch was? also größere Auswahl an Filmen, die auch qualtitativ gutes 3D bieten? Denn wäre schade, wenn ich mir jetzt den LE holen würde und mich in nem halben Jahr ärgern müsste, dass er kein 3D kann 
was gäbe es denn sonst noch für empfehlenswerte Alternativen?


----------



## Carl (24. Juni 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:


> Okey, ich schau mir den mal an. Aber wie siehts mit 3D aus? Kommt da noch was? also größere Auswahl an Filmen, die auch qualtitativ gutes 3D bieten? Denn wäre schade, wenn ich mir jetzt den LE holen würde und mich in nem halben Jahr ärgern müsste, dass er kein 3D kann
> was gäbe es denn sonst noch für empfehlenswerte Alternativen?


 

Auch das ist kein Problem.

"Genau" der Gleiche, mit 3D.

LE40C750


----------



## B3RG1 (24. Juni 2011)

Danke für deine Hilfe, muss nur mal gucken ob 40 Zoll nicht zu groß ist.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## N8Mensch2 (25. Juni 2011)

Wie weit ist denn der Abstand zum TV?
Chip-Tabelle: Sitzabstand


----------



## B3RG1 (25. Juni 2011)

so 2,40m bis 2,50m


----------



## N8Mensch2 (25. Juni 2011)

Würde sehr gut passen: 
40 Zoll FullHD(1920*1080) optimaler Abstand = ~1,75 Meter
40 Zoll SD(768 × 576) = ~2,75 Meter
40 Zoll Chip.de Empfehlung = ~2,50 Meter

Für 3D braucht´s auch eine gewisse Größe, damit der Effekt gut rüber kommt.


----------

